# What have you been building ?



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

The new MLS site is back up and operating.

Time to bring us up to date on your building projects.

Jim


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim,

  I have been working on a few different things. Building some DSP&P freight  trucks, started on a Vance Bass 27 ft. boxcar kit, started gathering parts to build a spray booth, a buddy cut some strip wood for 4 flat cars for me and I want to make a jig to build the car frames on.
  I am trying to finish our kitchen, then I will be able to put in more time working on the trains.

  chuckger


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, you asked.

I bumped this forward.  I really had now idea we'd be back up and running as quickly as we were so someone may have missed it.

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=50569

I've been rebuilding an Aristo combine.  Pictures to follow - I hope  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  but mostly I've been finishing off the backdrop on that back wall.  Just about done now.

Dave


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

We moved into our new house in October, I still haven't even unpacked all the trains or buildings yet. I know most of the buildings will need touch ups or complete rebuilds, but that will be my chance to improve them. I do have the workbench set up, so hopefully more productive work will follow. 

George


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I still need to put the finishing touches on "Terrapin Station", but it's mostly done. 

The current big project is my Sparta Illinois Depot. I've been very busy at work and with assorted projects of a household nature so I've kind of stalled on these projects. I hope to have the Terrapin Station done by months end so I can take it to the Ogden Hostlers train show. 

The real Sparta Depot.. 









Where my project currently stands.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Starting work on about 15 feet of building fronts for Front Street.I'm basically making the buildings about 3" deep so they line the side of the street and but up against the landscape timber in the background. Lots of resin casting and Grandt Line products. Pictures one of these days!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm building a ware house Flat, three stories. Two bays.
Pictures later.
Rod


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Been working on a grain elevator, messed up the calculations, man the damn thing is HUGE, anyone wanna help me do a can drive so that it can be sided before spring?? gonna take a lot of cans! Instead of a regular elevator, i'm thinking of calling it a regional grain transfer elevator, that's why it so big! lol


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Building a warehouse here too. See my thread in this forum. its 75 inches long by 21 inches deep. 10 truck bays and 3 rail doors for boxcars....its...uhhh big...


----------



## sftalc (Jan 7, 2008)

I've just about completed the project in the Jul/Aug NGSL called On30 Flatcar and It's Load of Skid Shacks . I built it in Large Scale (1:20.32 but suitable for 1:22.5) using stripwood,  board by board construction and am detailing the interior. This is for indoors so mother nature is not a problem.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

here is my list/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

Ice cream factory almost done
snow plow
last bridge hopefully will be done this sat.

and already have another list/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

tom h


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Well actually the night this site went down I was bored so I went in the basement and found a bag of popsicle sticks and built an outhouse. Its all finished except for the door, I still need to get hinges for the door - so I need this site to crash again so I can finish my outhouse! Joking of course - withdrawl even for one night was tough!. 
Its crude, poorly measeured, but thats how it should look so I guess my first scratch built building is a success, not too mention fun. My son (2 years old) "helped", it was funny watching him copy me and make a huge mess. 
In fact I think Ill go build a passenger shelter now!!! 
I love this hobby! 
Matt


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi All,
Here's the station I've been working on for the last month. It's from plans from Garden Texture scaled down to 1:29 scale. I cut the scale lumber fron cedar fence boards donated by a neighbor. The shingles are from beer cans ( a tedious job) but have a good supply of raw material here . The subroof is 1/8" acryic window glazing. I made assembly jigs and built the window frames from styrene strips from Plastruct. They look good if you don't get too close. Still have some painting and details to add, but the basic construction is done. Couple of more pix to follow, I haven't figured out how to post multiple pix yet.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

That really looks great! The "beer can" roof looks super, and should hold up well inside or outside. I really like the effect it adds to the building, looking like it has been there for a while.

The windows look great. They sure fit nice.


----------



## Michael Tollett (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Joe,

Great looking building; a couple questions.

1. What did you use for windows

2. Could you go into a little detail on your beer can roof shingles? I have a lot of soda cans here and would like to see how that's done please?


Michael


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 

Very nice depot and I DO like those shingles. Very clever and innovative!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe....have you any photos of your beer can shingles as you cut them? I'd like to see what they look like as you made them before application to the station.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I plan to build a scaled down version of the famous "Gomez" store that used to be in Pagosa Junction (Gato) Colorado.  The plan is to build it this summer.  So far I have a pretty good idea on how I'm going to build it.  However, a cardboard template is all I've finished so far:


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

More info on train station windows and beer can shingles

Shingles:
Sorry no pics Mike. First I cut the ends off the cans, sharp utility knife works good. After 1 end cut off, I use a bottle approx. the size of the can to keep from collapsing the other end when I cut it off. I then split the can with a pair of scissors and flatten it out. Then draw a 3/8" grid on the flattened can (fine point marker works good for this).  I use scissors to cut 3/8 strips the length of the can, then just snip the remaining grid lines about 5/16 on the strips to make the lines between the shingles. You end up with a strip that looks like shingles you use in real life. Glue the strips on with Liquid Nails, and space the strips so they don't line up in a row. I would really recommend finding a way to remove the coating from the cans, it's very slick and I'm thinking paint will not stick to it very long. Also it was suggested to anneal the aluminum in a bar-b-que or oven at 300-350 F. for 10-15 minutes to make it more workable.

Windows:
I cut blocks the size of the window openings then glued wood strips on the edges protruding above the blocks about 1/8 ". Cut .010" clear styrene to fit then glued .080"x.187" strips onto the clear styrene around the edges. I then used .060"sq. and .040"sq strips for the mullions(? spelling) the little strips ne the winow frames. Used Plastruct styrene and Plastruct Weldene glue applied with a tiny artists sable hair brush.
The glue flows into the joints and bonds almost instantly. With some practice I could do a window in about 15 minutes. Need to find a way to cut the pieces more accurately than I did, got a few gaps here and there, but looks good from four feet away .

Hope this was helpful. Sorry no pics but I rely on a busy neighbor for getting pix taken.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I wonder if a light blasting in a bead blast cabinet would "rough" up those cans just enough to hold some paint?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 02/10/2008 5:29 PM
I plan to build a scaled down version of the famous "Gomez" store that used to be in Pagosa Junction (Gato) Colorado.  The plan is to build it this summer.  So far I have a pretty good idea on how I'm going to build it.  However, a cardboard template is all I've finished so far:



















You have a great start, even if it is cardboard. I can see from the detail you have drawn into your cardboard model that the final product will be an impressive one.  I always appreciate it when a fellow LS-er takes a historic prototype and attempts to duplicate it.  Nice project!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jim, great topic!

As I mentioned in chat, I just finished my first tunnel portal, done in cut/split stone. I have a couple blocks that need slight work, but I've cut and split probably half of the stone that I will need for the next one.

I hope to be able to make some to sell, if there is a market for them (anyone?). 

(Still slightly damp)










Joe, I really like your shingle idea. I suppose it would work outside if you were to build the roof out of the right material. Somehting to remember for a future project. Thanks for the detail.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Nutten absolute nutten. Started a 4 wheel flat car and got stoped right off the bat needin a drill bit I cant get in the PI
Roland


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Joe, have you thought about getting a cheap paper cutter to use on the beer cans. I bought one for $5 and it will make really nice quick cuts on aluminium. 

I do like the results of you shingles and you have done a great job on building.


----------



## hook (Feb 16, 2008)

I have been busy with kits from Smith Pond Junction.   Built the Railroad Station, Farmhouse, Barn, Trackside Shanty, Jail, Telegraph Office, made a custom signal tower, and am now working on the general store.  Some pictures are on Smith Ponds new customer page.

hook


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

These water tanksI just finished today


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have several Piko kits to go through before resuming the scratch-building projects. The tank farm is the latest one to be completed.   

Much of it involves the graphics work such as you see here. I don't do the graphics over here. That is done in another shop.  








The ALCANEX graphic, of course, refers to the blend of railroads I will be using on my Phase II line, which includes the GN, NP, CP, BNSF and the AKRR.  "ALCANEX Consolidated Railways Systems " just about covers it.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 02/11/2008 10:51 PM
Posted By San Juan on 02/10/2008 5:29 PM
I plan to build a scaled down version of the famous "Gomez" store that used to be in Pagosa Junction (Gato) Colorado.  The plan is to build it this summer.  So far I have a pretty good idea on how I'm going to build it.  However, a cardboard template is all I've finished so far:



















You have a great start, even if it is cardboard. I can see from the detail you have drawn into your cardboard model that the final product will be an impressive one.  I always appreciate it when a fellow LS-er takes a historic prototype and attempts to duplicate it.  Nice project!



That's looks an awefull lot like the Paddle Shop from the Zippy Card Model site, which is a free download in HO scale, blow it up to the correct size from there.  They have several buildings on teh site, This is one of them!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info, never knew about Zippy models.  I see the comparison between the Paddle Shop and the Gomez store, they do look similar.

Here's what the real Gomez store looked like when it was still at Pagosa Junction:











And below is a newer photo of the Gomez template, now with gas pump.  To help judge the scale of the structure, the figure on the left is 1:22.5 and the figure on the right is 1:20.3.  The gas pump is from Piko, so it might be 1:22.5.  Looking at the prototype photo and my template, you might notice the selective compression.  This was done so it would not dominate the layout and surrounding Piko structures.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I should start considering which buildings are going to go onto the new layout.


Currently I'm building a new locomotive, but its Top Secret ...for now...


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Mr. Smith, how dare you tease us with secrets, you better post some damn pics soon or else!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By D-n-H - Kirkville Branch on 02/20/2008 10:44 AM
Mr. Smith, how dare you tease us with secrets, you better post some damn pics soon or else!











/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif




Test running continues, hit a snag, dont want to show it in case its an complete flop operationally.
PS its not hard  to find my progress pics so far, if you know where to look.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Matt Vogt on 02/11/2008 11:00 PM
Hey Jim, great topic!
As I mentioned in chat, I just finished my first tunnel portal, done in cut/split stone. I have a couple blocks that need slight work, but I've cut and split probably half of the stone that I will need for the next one.
I hope to be able to make some to sell, if there is a market for them (anyone?). 
(Still slightly damp)










Joe, I really like your shingle idea. I suppose it would work outside if you were to build the roof out of the right material. Somehting to remember for a future project. Thanks for the detail.
















How long did the portal take to make, Matt?

Joe, 

Great looking shingles! 

-Brian


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi builders!
 
I’ve had very little time for anything new this winter because we recently welcomed our third grandson. Needless to say we have been trying to do our best to help in that department.
 
However, I have been doing some winter repairs as needed, including to the glassworks I built last year out of corrugated plastic board. I have been adding some more mechanical attachments between roofing and walls in the form of galvanized finishing nails that are held in place with LocTite Stik n Seal glue. Once the nail is driven down between the flutes in the wall it holds quite well and is not all that visible when painted. I drill a pilot hole first.
 
Below is a YouTube version of how I built my glassworks in case you missed it:
 www.youtube.com/watch


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I took an old Buddy 'L' box car and made a work shed out of it.  Thought I should put the old junk to use somewhere.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 02/20/2008 2:43 PM



How long did the portal take to make, Matt?


-Brian

Hey Brian,
I'm not really sure how long it took, because there was a lot of time experimenting with how I wanted to cut the stone, etc. It will probably take about four to five hours to cut the stone this time, maybe two or three hours to form it up and pour it. Of course, last night I spent about an hour and a half just cutting a keystone that is symmetrical (the wife says I'm too picky), but I found a square / protractor that will help a lot for repeat angles, so the other stones framing the arch _should_  go pretty well. On second thought, four to five hours is probably not even close, but I'd be too depressed if I really knew./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif

Take care,
Matt

P.S. I do plan on posting a building log of sorts when I get this next one done.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Matt those stones look great ! If you ever figure out pricing let me know. Also weight, shipping might get expensive for something like that. 
I got some little tiles at Home Depot taht look like stones, but not as good as yours, and they're kinda pricey. 
Best Wishes , Joe


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Joe.  I'm planning to use rebar and a brace at the bottom between the two sides to strengthen the next one without it being  about 1 1/2"  thick. It _is_ pretty heavy.

I've also thought about selling the cut and split stone, either by the piece or weight. It's pretty labor intensive, but if I make a bunch together it would probably be reasonable. It will probably take me two or three hours to cut and split enough stone for a portal next time, now that I have more refined methods. The angled, all cut border stones are the real time consumer. Still working on refinement there.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello All;

This hardly counts as "building" something.  All I did was add a roof, a door handle, and weather.










My wife bought a new watch last month.  The box the watch came in resembled a corrugated metal garden shed.  Added roof and door handle as mentioned above.  Took less than half an hour.  The weathering probably took longer.

Best of all, all extra materials were already on hand, so it was essentially free!

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the beginning of South Front Street. Still need to add the roofs, signage, some balconies, a few steps and street furniture, and of course the backs. This is about 5 feet long, with two more feet to build on the right end. Total will be about 7 feet. North Front will be about 8 feet. A couple of the interiors will be "furnished" and lighted for night, but not many. Will get details up on the website, as soon as I can figure out how to work the "new and improved" Comcast web pages./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ohioriverrailway on 02/25/2008 9:04 AM








Here's the beginning of South Front Street. Still need to add the roofs, signage, some balconies, a few steps and street furniture, and of course the backs. This is about 5 feet long, with two more feet to build on the right end. Total will be about 7 feet. North Front will be about 8 feet. A couple of the interiors will be "furnished" and lighted for night . . .
. . . And along a hillside, too, it appears. I like that.  This has been a good thread--a chance to see what people are doing out there all in one place. I hope to see others contribute to this thread. Very interesting.


----------

